# Schools



## Mark Gainham (Jun 27, 2012)

We have bought a place in North West Sardinia, near Valledoria and are contemplating relocating there with our children, but are struggling to find schools via the Internet, either state or International schools. Has anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

Hi we are moving to Sardegna also at the end of august. we also have a child of school age, fortunately we have connections over there so getting him in hasnt been a problem. the system is quite different from over here... usually there are places spare in the local schools from what i understand so no waiting lists and catchment problems like here in london...
just had a quick google and maybe this might help it gives you lists of schools in the comune di valledoria and their contact details . i think contacting the schools directly and explain your circumstances is you best bet.
come trovare scuole per bambini - Google Search
that link doesnt work i dont think.. type scuole nel comune di valledoria into google.

good luck!


----------



## Mark Gainham (Jun 27, 2012)

Superb! Thank you very much, an excellent link.


----------



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

your welcome!


----------

